# Vidéo Flash



## Bladep (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Un moyen de lire ces vidéos Adobe ?

Il est con Steve ???

@+ Merci.


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2011)

Depuis peu, il y a Skyfire Web. http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/skyfire-web-browser-for-ipad/id409153623?mt=8 mais les commentaires indiquent que ce n'est pas top. A tester, peut-être.


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Le dernier svm mac en conseille un autre je pense, je peux vérifer


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2011)

Bladep a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un moyen de lire ces vidéos Adobe ?



Oui, acheter une tablette sous androïde.



Bladep a dit:


> Il est con Steve ???



Pas plus que toi à mon avis.


----------

